# Mom/Erasmus Student Alicante



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey everyone! 

A lot of you know me by now but I titled this so that similar people might be able to access it easy. 

So this is my 3rd week here and my son and I are settling in really well. We are living close to MARQ in Alicante City. I think this is a perfect area as we are right across from the beach, a bus outisde our door, tram station within 5 min walking and the centre is a 10 min walk along the beach. It`s perfect for us 

I started college the first week in September but only had a few hours on the Monday for orientation. Things seemed to be a bit unorganised at first but it is now falling into place. So far I am taking a class in Galician lanugage and culture and colloquial spanish. I will start my spanish language course on the 30th of September and I hope to start a Catalan course in October, however it may be on a bit too early for my son and I. I am really doing bare minimum credits at the moment as it has been hard to find classes to suit the creche times. Also, it takes us 20 minutes to walk to the bus 24 which take you to the UNI and 30 minutes roughly on the bus to get to the creche. I then have to drop my son off and get back to college, just another 5 minutes on the bus. We really need to be up at 7 for me to make class for 10. So classes starting at 8.00 and 9.00 are out of the question unless we get into a better routine soon. 

I applied for my NIE through my college which was great so i will have a meeting in the police station in a couple of weeks. 

I opened a bank account with Santander within half an hour, being a student. 

I have yet to get what i believe it called a SIP card? If anyone knows anything about this can you let me know. I think its the card that allows you to visit the doctor. 

Callum attends the creche 5 days a week, he cries a lot going in but seems to be happy when i collect him so i hope this is normal. He has a diary that his teacher writes in everyday but i feel they are not wriiting much. Some days it might only say - he played well etc. They are ticking the same boxes for his meals everyday saying he ate well for each but he still seems to be coming out hungry and thirsty each day. Im not sure what to do about this as maybe he is just getting used to eating the right portions as he might have been eating a bit too much at home. Also, they say he eats most his meals ok and its a very different menu compared to the food we used to eat in Ireland and I know for sure if i put that food infront of him he definitely wouldnt eat it so thats why im thinking they are only saying these things to keep me happy.

We do our shopping in mercadona, which i find cheap for most things but a bit expensive for others compared to AlCampo. 

I am getting wifi installed tonight in my apartment by movistar. It is 10mb i think (correct me if i´m wrong) each month for 45 euro without contract. Free installation also. There was a better deal with ono but they don´t have signal at my house. 

I bought a phone and spanish sim card with Yoigo, i find it quite cheap as do most students. 

The weather is still very nice at the moment but we have been warned about very dangerous weather. 

I think that is all for now! 

I hope to meet other Spanish moms as sometimes it can be lonely and i would really like to improve my spanish. 

I am doing great money wise so far, however i would like to go about teaching english privately but i`m not sure would i like to miss out much more time with my son just to earn a bit of extra money. 

Any advice relating to anything would be great 

I would sincerely like to thank each of you for all your help on my journey so far. 

:wave:


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that things are going so well for you! I hope you meet some other moms soon so that your social life picks up. Good luck from here on out!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I'm glad to hear that things are going so well for you! I hope you meet some other moms soon so that your social life picks up. Good luck from here on out!


Thank you, I will keep ye all updated!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> A lot of you know me by now but I titled this so that similar people might be able to access it easy.
> 
> ...




So glad things are going well, Leanne. 

Pity it's not easier for you to get to Uni and crèche though, as that is your main reason for being there! 

You'll just have to keep an eye on your son to see if he settles down soon. It must be a big adjustment for him, if he has to be in crèche 5 days a week. You should be able to tell in a while whether he is just crying because of the change, or if he really is going hungry and thirsty. 

If he has been getting a little spoilt at home overeating and dictating what he eats, then now is a perfect opportunity to break these bad habits- for your benefit and his!!

In theory at least, you should register as autonomo and pay around 260€ per month contributions, if you are doing any private teaching.

I don't think you can access any healthcare until you have your NI number AND Residency-this was discussed before you moved. Maybe your Uni could advise on this- you really need cover immediately, anything can happen with a small child. Did you at least get the EHIC card for your son, he is not covered by yours- and some travel insurance with medical cover?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Leanne

I have just got the new timetable for our local tram and noticed that the new line L2 is now open.

I thought of you as it goes from MARQ to the university and thought it might be a good alternative for you.

You can see details here

Línea 2 del TRAM Metropolitano de Alicante - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> So glad things are going well, Leanne.
> 
> Pity it's not easier for you to get to Uni and crèche though, as that is your main reason for being there!
> 
> ...


I don't mind the travelling, we are used to it now, it is just costing a bit more that expected as I didn't think Id need this many trips. Ill eventually start to walk more. 

Yes exactly, he was spoilt with food and dictated what he ate and what he didn't. Maybe they just feed them enough anyway so they still have an appetite to have a dinner when they go home as I forget spanish people dine later than us. 

My friend has got a job teaching in a school, to be honest I'm not sure will I be any good at teaching so I'm a bit nervous about taking the first steps. 

My landlord mentioned a SIP card that I can get once I bring my contract to the Padron in the ayuntamiento. At the moment, we came home to Ireland to visit for a couple days so I will ask her again Monday. My son has his own EHIC card. They came through a couple days before we left thankfully! And we both got travel insurance also.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Hi Leanne
> 
> I have just got the new timetable for our local tram and noticed that the new line L2 is now open.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Thank you!! We actually got it home the other day so it was great. 

The only thing in the mornings is that he needs to be at the crèche for 9ish and the tram line ends at the start of San Vicente but his crèche would be another 20 min walk I'm assuming but I could alway get a bus once I'm off the tram.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you!! We actually got it home the other day so it was great.
> 
> The only thing in the mornings is that he needs to be at the crèche for 9ish and the tram line ends at the start of San Vicente but his crèche would be another 20 min walk I'm assuming but I could alway get a bus once I'm off the tram.


Now you are there, have you thought about looking for a creche nearer home? That would make things easier for you.

Is this one nearer you?
http://escuelainfantilgranvia.es/granvia/

or you could ask at the town hall if they have a list of addresses


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Now you are there, have you thought about looking for a creche nearer home? That would make things easier for you.
> 
> Is this one nearer you?
> http://escuelainfantilgranvia.es/granvia/
> ...


Well we have payed this month, bought his uniform and paid €100 to secure his place. So I'm going keep him there til Christmas and them maybe think about another one. I'm afraid about unsettling him iswell.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Well we have payed this month, bought his uniform and paid €100 to secure his place. So I'm going keep him there til Christmas and them maybe think about another one. I'm afraid about unsettling him iswell.


Uniform? Surely at his age he does not have to wear a uniform.

Stay in touch and let us know how things are going.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Uniform? Surely at his age he does not have to wear a uniform.
> 
> Stay in touch and let us know how things are going.


I think I just uploaded a photo lol.

My family were shocked also but a few times I have been on holidays in Mallorca I have seen children his age in UNI form. I also have to buy a different one when the weather changes. I think its easier anyway because I don't have to worry about what he's wearing every day. Every crèche I looked into had a small fee for the uniform. It is probably easy for them iswell for when they go on trips etc 

Thanks, I will.


----------

